# Saw a bull moose Sunday 5/30; Chippewa County



## Buddy Lee (Dec 17, 2003)

Took some great pictures, I'll try to download them and post them when I get a chance. Very impressive animal...


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

COOL!
Cindy and I saw a bull outside of Seney a few yrs back.
Impressive to see in Michigan and AK, WY. 
ONT..........
Oh heck just about anytime anywhere I've seen them, they are cool!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Pretty kewl.

I've found tracks at camp but I've yet to see one. Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Huntermom (Sep 19, 2000)

Hubby and I saw one while camping the river sites at Taquamanon Falls. They were in the shallows of the river, when I got up to use the necessary in the early morning. I ran back to the tent and got him out of bed to see them. Was the only time I've ever seen a wild moose.


----------



## Elk Guide (Dec 19, 2000)

Cool....You must have been up north when i was......we were up by Paradise Michigan for the 29th thru the 31st and we saw a Bull Moose west of Paradise about 3 miles.....I went into the bush to get some close up pictures with my cam and got to with in 20 yds. ...we also saw a wolf and bear didnt get them on cam though they didn't stick around for there pic to be taken.....talked to a DNR person up there he said they estamated the moose herd at 300 so maybe in the near future we will have a moose hunt....how cool would that be.....


----------



## fishin' fin (Feb 12, 2004)

I love moose hunting! I can't see a moose hunt in mich. though. Unless the wolves are controled . Iv'e killed two bulls in Newfoundland, which has a great moose population. They don't have even one wolf.  I'm glad you were able to see a moose, they are really secretive. :smile-mad


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

They have wolves
http://www.gilawilderness.com/local/wolfcanada.htm


----------



## fishin' fin (Feb 12, 2004)

Very interesting post trout. Maby I'm wrong , I was refering to the isle. of N.F. I know that labrador and N.F are the same province. Labrador has plenty of wolves. There is a lot of water seperating them. I could be wrong. I hope not for the moose. :yikes:


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Heck, now I wonder what is the answer.
I re read that link and it appears the lab for testing is in N.F.
Anyone know if they have wolves???????


----------



## fishin' fin (Feb 12, 2004)

Well, if you know anything about canadians you'l know they don't have a clue ey.  (you'r not canadian, I hope.) :xzicon_sm I know S.T. johns is the center hub for any thing up that far north in that province. Last year I saw at least 12 bulls and many many cows and calves. They do have coyotes on the isle.


----------



## Buddy Lee (Dec 17, 2003)

Elk Guide said:


> Cool....You must have been up north when i was......we were up by Paradise Michigan for the 29th thru the 31st and we saw a Bull Moose west of Paradise about 3 miles.....I went into the bush to get some close up pictures with my cam and got to with in 20 yds. ...we also saw a wolf and bear didnt get them on cam though they didn't stick around for there pic to be taken.....talked to a DNR person up there he said they estamated the moose herd at 300 so maybe in the near future we will have a moose hunt....how cool would that be.....


I think we saw the same moose! I got to within about 30 yards or so of him and he stopped feeding and started staring me down, so I didn't get any closer out of fear for my safety.


----------



## BASSNTAZ (Nov 10, 2003)

I've got pictures of a cow and two calfs from two years ago about 2 miles from upper T Falls. We always seem to just miss the bulls. We head up there a couple a time a year with the four wheelers so its only a matter of time. I'll try to post the pictures tonight.


----------



## Elk Guide (Dec 19, 2000)

Hi buddy lee.......did you see your moose on sunday the 30th.....i went in to take pics on the east side of the moose .....were you the one that went in on the west side of him.....i think we made some people mad at us but oh well....i got some great video of him......wish i would have known you were up there we could have got together and shot the breeze for a while....any way take care out there....i will be headed back up looking for elk before long ....bye


----------

